# Bass Pro Carbonlite Reels



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I own five Bass Pro Carbonlite reels. They range in age from new this year to five years old - three generations of this item. All but the one that just came out of the box have developed thumb bar issues. Such as it won't return and engage, or it won't engage at all.

My expectations of reels that cost in the neighborhood of $100 each is much higher than the results I am achieving.

I really like the reels since I throw a lot of lightweight plastics, but to go through four of them in what I consider a short period of time seems unreasonable.

I do a LOT of fishing. Just spent three weeks at Pickwick, Tennessee in April, followed by four weeks of angling in Northern Ontario, Canada, averaging about 7 to 9 hours on the water daily. I realize that this is much more than the hours an average Joe puts in using the reel, but four of five of them on the shelf?????? Is the Bass Pro brand becoming the Wal-Mart of the fishing industry???

Anyone else have similar issues?????


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

seems to me the only thing you are going to have to do is buy a top shelf reel around 400 bucks and see how long it last.s


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you contacted BP to discuss this issue with them and hear their comments?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you perform any sort of maintenance to you reels?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

There are more than 1/2 a dozen parts that make up the part of the clutch that the thumbar directly contacts on your reel. All of them have to slide. The mechanism here is for the most part the same as many reels that cost considerably more money. I find that 80% of all reel problems are solved with proper cleaning and lubrication. Given the usage you report, the maintenance should be performed more often than the annual recommendation.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

^^ Thanks!!! The comments above are probably in the ballpark.

Yes, I do apply oil and grease to the surface areas, and did so previous to my most recent outing.
I also turn them over to a local reputable Rod/Reel repair guy on an annual basis for general maintenance.

It seems that years ago you bought a Diawa for $60 and it last forever. I still have a couple that I use for chucking Little Georges when at Pickwick trying to locate White Bass, and they still perform admirably.

I'm sure if I shop around I can find other brands that are comparable to the Carbonlite, but I really like the feel and performance of the Carbonlite, when they work properly. My concern is that Bass Pro is putting out an inferior product.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Doyo is a contract reel manufacturer in Korea. I suspect this reel is made there. They also make the Revo, Lew,s and Duckett reels. They are all pretty much the same design and use the same parts. If you look at the schematic for this reel and the others I have mentioned. this appears to be the case. So is BPS selling and inferior reel? They are selling a reel made in the same factory with the same parts and same design as other highly regarded reels.

The question I have to ask is if you like this reel so well, why do you have four non functioning reels sitting on your shelf? Why don't you turn them over to your local reputable repair guy to investigate the problem?


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

The Carbonlite 2.0 is made by Doyo,It’s also the twin brother of the Lews Tournament Pro.
Just a different color


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

fvogel67 said:


> The Carbonlite 2.0 is made by Doyo,It’s also the twin brother of the Lews Tournament Pro.
> Just a different color


Interesting!!! I've always respected LEWs products.

The Carbonlite 2.0 is the latest edition, and the model that I just took out of the box previous to my most recent trip.

All of my issues are with the 1.0 model and the black edition that preceded the 1.0.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

It’s the Tournament MB not the Pro.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

^^^ I would certainly hope that the Lews reels are built with higher quality parts and are more reliable than are the BPS Carbonlites.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

leeabu said:


> Doyo is a contract reel manufacturer in Korea. I suspect this reel is made there. They also make the Revo, Lew,s and Duckett reels. They are all pretty much the same design and use the same parts. If you look at the schematic for this reel and the others I have mentioned. this appears to be the case. So is BPS selling and inferior reel? They are selling a reel made in the same factory with the same parts and same design as other highly regarded reels.
> 
> The question I have to ask is if you like this reel so well, why do you have four non functioning reels sitting on your shelf? Why don't you turn them over to your local reputable repair guy to investigate the problem?


Add to that list the pflueger.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

leeabu said:


> The question I have to ask is if you like this reel so well, why do you have four non functioning reels sitting on your shelf? Why don't you turn them over to your local reputable repair guy to investigate the problem?


The reels all went down during a recent trip to Northern Ontario where we fished for four weeks.

They are all presently in the hands of a reel repairman that I have used for years. Hopefully, he can restore them to their previous level of performance.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I am looking for a schematic for a JCL10SHB. Its the white version of the Carbonlite. I bought it secondhand without box or paperwork. Can't find anything online. Thanks.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

davycrockett said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but I am looking for a schematic for a JCL10SHB. Its the white version of the Carbonlite. I bought it secondhand without box or paperwork. Can't find anything online. Thanks.


Call outdoor world repair. They should be able to email you one. 417 873 5274.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

poncho 79 said:


> Call outdoor world repair. They should be able to email you one. 417 873 5274.


Thanks. I'll give them a shout


----------

